# Factory Tour = amazing!



## SoFlaModel3

I signed an NDA so no pictures, videos, or stories to share. All I can say is WOW! Take this tour whenever you get a chance!

PS Model 3's are everywhere in every color here.

PPS I am even more excited to get my car if that's even possible.


----------



## Ken Voss

Want to see a lot more model 3’s near the factory.?. Drive 
about a mile south of the factory to the Fremont delivery center, you should see 100+ M3’s


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I am even more excited to get my car if that's even possible.


I am pretty sure that's not possible.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ken Voss said:


> Want to see a lot more model 3's near the factory.?. Drive
> about a mile south of the factory to the Fremont delivery center, you should see 100+ M3's


That's explains it. We drove past it and couldn't figure out what it was


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's explains it. We drove past it and couldn't figure out what it was


Heaven?


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> Heaven?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Dr. J said:


> Heaven?


Truly amazing how many of these cars are floating around this area!


----------



## blavenn

Very nice way to up the Teslaffeine before u take delivery in about a week or two


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Well what a weekend!


Factory tour Friday
Stanford Mall Tesla Store Saturday
Apple Park Saturday
Pebble Beach Sunday
I have lost count of the number of 3's that I have seen. S3X is everywhere here. Plenty of Bolts, which I conclude is a terrible looking car.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well what a weekend!
> 
> 
> Factory tour Friday
> Stanford Mall Tesla Store Saturday
> Apple Park Saturday
> Pebble Beach Sunday
> I have lost count of the number of 3's that I have seen. S3X is everywhere here. Plenty of Bolts, which I conclude is a terrible looking car.
> 
> View attachment 5313
> View attachment 5314
> View attachment 5315
> View attachment 5316
> View attachment 5317
> View attachment 5318
> View attachment 5319
> View attachment 5320
> View attachment 5321


I'm hoping to do a factory tour when I pick up my car. How difficult is it to schedule one? Do you need a reservation or just walk in? Any tips on the best way to arrange one or other suggestions would be great!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> I'm hoping to do a factory tour when I pick up my car. How difficult is it to schedule one? Do you need a reservation or just walk in? Any tips on the best way to arrange one or other suggestions would be great!


Have you covered...

Send an email to [email protected]

You can bring up to 3 guests

They say it fills up fast so book at least a few weeks out. I booked a few months out to be safe


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Have you covered...
> 
> Send an email to [email protected]
> 
> You can bring up to 3 guests
> 
> They say it fills up fast so book at least a few weeks out. I booked a few months out to be safe


Thanks, that's perfect info. Any other suggestions while in the area? I like the idea of visiting the Apple campus, is that anything you had to setup prior?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> Thanks, that's perfect info. Any other suggestions while in the area? I like the idea of visiting the Apple campus, is that anything you had to setup prior?


While this appears to be a trip all for me, it was actually my sister's surprise birthday weekend.

Apple isn't too far. There is a visitors center which is basically a massive store right across from the spaceship headquarters. They have an iPad with AR kit and you can take a look at their campus. Very cool! Besides Pebble Beach the rest of our time here was just centered around eating in the Stanford area


----------



## Sandy

Mike Land said:


> Thanks, that's perfect info. Any other suggestions while in the area? I like the idea of visiting the Apple campus, is that anything you had to setup prior?


I was under the impression that you had to be an S or X owner to get a tour?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Sandy said:


> I was under the impression that you had to be an S or X owner to get a tour?


Hard to say if that's the case as all Model 3 owners are essentially "existing owners", but that said I asked a few months ago about putting the tour in my name and they said they couldn't until I took possession of the 3 which to me confirmed the 3 gets you a tour...


----------



## BluestarE3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Plenty of Bolts, which I conclude is a terrible looking car.


I don't mind the looks too much (although I think the orange concept car was much better looking). My wife, on the other hand, thinks it's too small and ugly (especially from the back).


----------



## Maevra

@SoFlaModel3 I had to zoom in on the silver 3 you snapped a photo of to check if it was me and SO as we were in the area that weekend. But it wasn't us.


----------



## Maevra

Sandy said:


> I was under the impression that you had to be an S or X owner to get a tour?


New SX owners can get a tour. My friend (who has never owned a Tesla) ordered a Model S and they are being given a tour the same day as their delivery.

That may not be the case with 3's because they'd have logistics issues with half a million "future owners' setting up a tour.


----------



## Brokedoc

I'm absolutely going to take this tour. Hopefully @SoFlaModel3 can answer a few questions without the Tesla NDA implant in your brain exploding and killing you (ala the original Total Recall)

How long does the tour last? Do they start on time? Is there anything to do/see at Tesla aside from the tour? I assume Ubering around San Francisco is better than renting a car?


----------



## Love

Brokedoc said:


> I'm absolutely going to take this tour. Hopefully @SoFlaModel3 can answer a few questions without the Tesla NDA implant in your brain exploding and killing you (ala the original Total Recall)
> 
> How long does the tour last? Do they start on time? Is there anything to do/see at Tesla aside from the tour? I assume Ubering around San Francisco is better than renting a car?


Oh way to go @Brokedoc!

Meanwhile, in Florida:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> I'm absolutely going to take this tour. Hopefully @SoFlaModel3 can answer a few questions without the Tesla NDA implant in your brain exploding and killing you (ala the original Total Recall)
> 
> How long does the tour last? Do they start on time? Is there anything to do/see at Tesla aside from the tour? I assume Ubering around San Francisco is better than renting a car?


This should be safe to answer 

It lasts about an hour. Ours started on time. Your tour's time of day can have an impact on what you see depending upon what shift is working.

Nothing much else to do there because taking too many pictures and going past the lot that people fly drones over to count Model 3's. The "store" is just like any other store. That said there are Model 3's floating around everywhere.

We were actually not in San Francisco, but rather in the Stanford area and my sister has a car, so that made it easier for us. The factory was about a 30 minute drive in light traffic to and from Stanford, so I'm thinking about 1 hour from San Francisco.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hard to say if that's the case as all Model 3 owners are essentially "existing owners", but that said I asked a few months ago about putting the tour in my name and they said they couldn't until I took possession of the 3 which to me confirmed the 3 gets you a tour...


So how were you able to book the tour not having the 3 yet?


----------



## Love

My guess, based on Post #9, is that he went with family (who have a Model S).


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Did you see the room where they are manufacturing the HUDs? LOL!

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So how were you able to book the tour not having the 3 yet?





Lovesword said:


> My guess, based on Post #9, is that he went with family (who have a Model S).


This!



Dan Detweiler said:


> Did you see the room where they are manufacturing the HUDs? LOL!
> 
> Dan


I could tell you, but then...


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This!
> 
> I could tell you, but then...


...Kaboom!! End of story!


----------



## Attica04

Sadly I will be in San Francisco in the second half of May all the way from Australia :airplane:, but can't go on the tour as I am not currently a Tesla owner and Model 3 won't arrive here for well over a year. Will have to visit the Apple headquarters instead. I have my Model 3 reservation but that doesn't sway the lovely people who book the tours.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Attica04 said:


> Sadly I will be in San Francisco in the second half of May all the way from Australia :airplane:, but can't go on the tour as I am not currently a Tesla owner and Model 3 won't arrive here for well over a year. Will have to visit the Apple headquarters instead. I have my Model 3 reservation but that doesn't sway the lovely people who book the tours.


Owners can take up to 3 guests. You could try finding a friendly local owner willing to take you as their guest!


----------



## Attica04

Thanks SoFlaModel3, if there is a very kind Tesla owner in the San Fran/Fremont area willing to take a sad Aussie Tesla Fan and his friend on a Tour of the factory, there will be Food, Beer and the tour price included.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Attica04 said:


> Thanks SoFlaModel3, if there is a very kind Tesla owner in the San Fran/Fremont area willing to take a sad Aussie Tesla Fan and his friend on a Tour of the factory, there will be Food, Beer and the tour price included.


You're welcome and oh, tours are free so don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## Edward Reading

At least take a drive by it and swing by the Delivery Center just south of the factory.


----------



## Attica04

There's a thought. Thanks All.


----------



## Brokedoc

Anybody take a tour of Gigafactory1? Is a tour also available to owners? Is it as interesting as Fremont?


----------



## msjulie

Clarification - I had the tour a couple years back before owning any Tesla but have a friend who works there - it was of course all about Model S. Do you get to see anything about Model 3 now? Sorry if I missed that..


----------



## SoFlaModel3

msjulie said:


> Clarification - I had the tour a couple years back before owning any Tesla but have a friend who works there - it was of course all about Model S. Do you get to see anything about Model 3 now? Sorry if I missed that..


We didn't see the Model 3 line, but the tour changes day-to-day, shift-to-shift so someone else earlier in the day may have seen it.


----------



## msjulie

Ok - hmm how to be at the right place at the right time..


----------

